# Shalom.



## silvia fernanda

Hola,

Estoy traduciendo un libro que dice:

This is the Hebrew concept of shalom, which is a state of wholeness or integrity.

Yo lo traduje:

Esta noción es el concepto hebreo de la palabra _Shalom, _un estado de plenitud, sanidad física y emocional e integridad 

¿Les parece que está bien?

Porque wholeness me parece que incluye :sanidad física y emocional. Lo que no sé es si mi traducción corresponde con el concepto de Shalom.  

Gracias 
lSaludos
Silvia 
http://forum.wordreference.com/private.php?do=newpm&forward=1&pmid=1469399 http://forum.wordreference.com/private.php?do=newpm&pmid=1469399​http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=62706http://forum.wordreference.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=62706http://forum.wordreference.com/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=62706http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php?do=finduser&u=62706http://forum.wordreference.com/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=62706


----------



## scriptum

Hola Silvia:
 
Muy a pesar mío, mi nivel de español no me permite decirte si tu traducción es correcta; en todo caso no estoy seguro que el original inglés explique correctamente el sentido de la palabra. 
“Shalom” significa “paz” y “bienestar”.
“State of wholeness or integrity” me parece fruto de la fantasía del autor…


----------



## elroy

Yo creo que con _wholeness _el autor no está equivocado, ya que la raíz hebrea (ש-ל-מ) sí que tiene ese significado.  Lo de _integrity _sí que me parece raro, pero de todas formas aquí no se trata del contenido de la frase original, sino de la traducción al castellano.

A mí la traducción me parece buena.


----------



## Aoyama

> creo que con _wholeness _el autor no está equivocado, ya que la raíz hebrea (ש-ל-מ) sí que tiene ese significado


I find interesting that the root for Shalom (ש-ל-מ) could be linked with "wholeness". (_why/how ?_)
As scriptum wrote :


> “Shalom” significa “paz” y “bienestar”.
> “State of wholeness or integrity” me parece fruto de la fantasía del autor…


for me Shalom means "peace", "well-being" being a possibility derived from the notion of peace (peace of mind etc) but not really in the word itself.
Is this the "fruit of the fantasy of the author" or some kind of "mythical"/"mystical" value often given to the simple word "shalom" by people who "fantasize" about a language they don't really know... ?



> un estado de plenitud, sanidad física y emocional e integridad


"physical sanity" or "health" maybe too much for just "shalom" (Hebrew would use "bri'ut").


----------



## Nunty

Not knowing Spanish, I am guessing that this is relevant:

ש' ל' מ' is the root of shalom (peace) and it is also the root of _whole_. The words dealing with _perfection_ also have the same root, and the word שלום is used not only to inquire after the well-being of someone (מה שלומך? מה שלום המשפחה?) but also to indicate that someone has survived a dangerous event without injury. For instance, if a child was lost in the desert and then found "safe and sound", we would say he was found בריא ושלם, literally "healthy and whole".

In other words, it is quite standard to associate שלום with health and well-being.


----------



## Aoyama

> ש' ל' מ' is the root of shalom (peace) and it is also the root of _whole_. The words dealing with _perfection_ also have the same root, and the word שלום is used not only to inquire after the well-being of someone (מה שלומך? מה שלום המשפחה?)


Well, come to think of it, it makes sense :
"ma shlomkha/shlomekh ( מה שלומך )" literally "how is your peace ?", means "how are you ?", so one can draw a link between peace and one's well-being/health in Hebrew.
Therefore 





> la traducción parece buena.


----------



## silvia fernanda

¡Muchas gracias a todos!

Saludos
Silvia


----------



## berndf

Aoyama said:


> for me Shalom means "peace", "well-being" being a possibility derived from the notion of peace (peace of mind etc) but not really in the word itself.


I agree with Nun-Translator that the associations of _shalom_ with both meanings are very strong. I would have trouble identifying one as the primary and the other as the derived meaning.
 
An association of _health_ and _wholeness_ would not be surprising and can be found in other languages as well. It might suffice to note that _whole_ is derived from O.E. _hal_ meaning _healthy_.


----------



## dinji

I have a bit of a problem with "plenitud" though.
"whole" as in "wholeness" should here be associated with "entero" ("entire" "undamaged" "holistic") rather than "lleno" (full). Otherwise it would be "fullness" in english, right?


----------



## Aoyama

Still "un estado de plenitud", as " a state of plenitude" (plenitude / rare in English, sometimes confused with plentitude / = wholeness) is pertinent.
Whether it really fits the "intended" meaning of Shalom or if it is some kind of _extrapolation_ by the author can be debated, but that is another debate.
Elroy and Nun-T have already given some elements to warrant that translation.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Thank you Aoyama,
Muchas gracias a todos.

Silvia


----------

